# Anyone here a member of the Coumbia House DVD Club



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

What are your thoughts about buying DVD's this way? Im intrested.

Colmbia House DVD Club


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

I am also--been looking at this for over a year--wife still hinders commitment


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've done it a couple of times. The deal used to be better - I'd get 7 dvds for between $8 and $9 each. From what I hear now, though - it's not as good. Check out the DVD Clubs forum at www.DVDTalk.com for all the information you could ever want about it.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Its Ok, However they do not always get new releases and its usually much cheaper to buy at walmart.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by n0qcu _
> *Its Ok, However they do not always get new releases and its usually much cheaper to buy at walmart. *


It all depends on how you work the system 

The best source for maximizing the benefits if the CH DVD club are at www.dvdtalk.com - go to the DVD Clubs forum and read the Columbia House DVD Club FAQ.

What you basically find out is this : you should pick the most expensive titles in your sign-up bundle (two-disc sets that sell for $30 or more). You will pay about $28 for over $200 worth of DVDs at sign-up. After receiving them, wait for the sale that gives you $10 off each DVD you buy (up to 2) when you buy 1 at regular price. Find 3 you want that sell for $19.95 and order those 3 during the sale ($19.95+9.95+9.95= $39.85). If you want you can do this TWICE during the same sale (6 DVDs total, $79.70 paid). Having now fulfilled your membership agreement, you then cancel the membership and sign-up again. You can use the same name and address, and there is no limit on how many times you do this.

At an average of $8-$9 per title this way, Wal-Mart can't compete


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

And don't forget - you can have 2 accounts going at the same time.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Also remember that the Columbia House selection is not as good as most other venders. You would probably be better off using this place:

http://www.dvdpricesearch.com


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris Blount _
> *Also remember that the Columbia House selection is not as good as most other venders. You would probably be better off using this place:
> 
> http://www.dvdpricesearch.com *


The selection at CH is extensive, especially since they added FOX and MGM titles a couple of months ago. They don't carry Criterion titles, anime or niche market releases but nearly all major studio releases are in the catalog.

So the strategy is to use CH as the bargain source for major releases, and spend more serious money or your more off-the-wall titles


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Fox and MGM are back at CH! Wow...never thought that would happen. I'm going to have to look in on them again!


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I've noticed that if you can go out and buy it at a store, it's a lot better cuz Columbia House can cost you at least $5 more in the end. If you can't find what you want ANYWHERE, than CH is a good idea.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DBSOgre _
> *I've noticed that if you can go out and buy it at a store, it's a lot better cuz Columbia House can cost you at least $5 more in the end. If you can't find what you want ANYWHERE, than CH is a good idea. *


 How do you figure that ? A membership to CH results in DVDs that average costing less than $10 each. How does this cost $5 more than buying from a store (unless you know a store that sells them for $5 each, and if so where is it  ) ?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by spanishannouncetable _
> *
> 
> The selection at CH is extensive *


Selection and CH had NEVER been extensive. Yes, they have a decent selection but it's nowhere near what some other companies have.

Also, if you want a particular title on the release date, forget it. You have to wait awhile before CH even carries it.

I have nothing against CH and I understand why you defend it. If done right, CH can be a real bargain but there are also things you have to give up in order to use them.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Those $10 or less DVD's lock you into agreements to buy DVD's that you can buy elsewhere for a good chunk less.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DBSOgre _
> *Those $10 or less DVD's lock you into agreements to buy DVD's that you can buy elsewhere for a good chunk less. *


Hmmm, you can get 7 expensive titles you really want (costs over $200 MSRP, at least $150 in stores) for about $30 when you sign up, and are then obligated to buy [email protected] $19.95 each (and you can buy them as soon as you want) on titles that are $14 each in stores. You can then CANCEL your membership and immediately sign up and do it again, so there is not much of an "agreement" to "lock you into". That means, if you buy the exact same titles -

Store Method - [email protected] $22 ea = $154, then [email protected] = $28, total = $182, or $20.22 each avg.

Columbia House - 7 for $30 total (intro package w/s&h), then [email protected] $19.95+2.99 s&h = $42.89, total = 72.89, or $10.41 each avg.

In my last sign-up package, I got -
Clerks : The Animated Series
Lawrence of Arabia
Close Encounters of the Third Kind
The Man who Knew Too Much (Hitchcock rules  )
Mallrats
Walking With Dinosaurs
Pink Floyd The Wall

Each one had a MSRP of $30 or more, and the cheapest one I saw in a store was CE3K at $20. I've bought 1 of my fulfillment titles (Sneakers) and plan to get my 2nd soon. As soon as it arrives, I'll re-up and get a copy of "Bridge on the River Kwai" SE (MSRP $40). I'd rather wait a little while and pay CH $10 for it than go to Best Buy and pay at least $30 (if they even have it in stock). But that's just me - I'm cheap like that


----------

